# VisionTek Killer 2100 Gaming Network Card



## remixedcat (Jul 23, 2010)

Is this for real? A gaming NIC?

has anyone actually used these and had ANY gaming benifit from using one? I am intensely curious about this! I have this one client who insists on one, and he is saying every gamer really needs this and I wanna know if he is being good or just being another sucker for this crap.... Your thoughts everyone?.....



VisionTek Killer 2100 Gaming Network Card


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 23, 2010)

From what I have heard they are overrated but I am also all ears what they can do for smoother gaming.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2010)

Id say another sucker for crap - the money can be spent on a new graphics card, more ram or a faster hard drive - things that make a real difference when it comes to gaming.

latency when it comes to online gaming is also important. if a person doesnt know how to pick local servers where is ping is between 30-90 then he shouldnt be gaming online on a pc - tell him to get his hairy ass back onto the couch where he can fight against 10y/o's online on his xbox.

when connected to a server - most local players will have similar ping - its a level playing field. and most game servers have methods to compensate for those who had higher then normal latancy until they go over the limit n kicked my the server.

One of the things that Killer Nic bang their drum about the most is about how the NIC offloads network processes off the CPU & onto the Killer NIC saving vital CPU resources. now that might have meant a lot & made a huge amount of difference when we were running single core processors. but these days most of us have quad core. so it becomes irelivant.

theres not enough good things about the card to warrant wasting money on it


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 24, 2010)

+1 to saying that customer that 130$ more spend on a GFX will give him much more boost to the games.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 24, 2010)

I for one dont even know why VisionTek - a ATi GPU OEM botherd teaming up with Bigfoot Networks to release this crap. VisionTek are probably after the publicity since they are being muscled around by more poplular and well known brands. I know that on release. the first Killer Nic wasnt overall popular with the enthusiast market with issues that spouted from poor support to piss poor drivers. the reason you dont see any butthurt people trolling the forums bashing bigfoot is because the trolls eventually got tired n moved on lol. A lot of 1st gen killer Nic users sill have issues and many of them have been ignored by support.

bottom line is - if you can get into a server where everyones ping is the same, having 10ping less wont make any real noticable difference. why fret over 10ping? now.....if the nic claimed to kick your ping down to under 10 or something then maybe that would be something to shout about, but otherwise no. no unless you have OCD or too much money.


----------



## ktr (Jul 24, 2010)

TPU has done a review for the Killer NIC. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Bigfoot_Networks/KillerNIC_M1/1.html

It seems to be decent, but I cannot recommend it at that price of $130. Maybe if it was around $50, it would be fine.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Jul 24, 2010)

ktr said:


> TPU has done a review for the Killer NIC. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Bigfoot_Networks/KillerNIC_M1/1.html
> 
> It seems to be decent, but I cannot recommend it at that price of $130. Maybe if it was around $50, it would be fine.





I agree


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 24, 2010)

wow. I will forward your replies to the client and tell him what you all said. I just couldn't get him to STFU about it LOL. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 24, 2010)

I enjoy the bandwidth and network priority control system and the monitoring, but as you can see not much gets offloaded. The highest I've seen is 5%. As has been said before, the biggest improvement is not measurable. It's in the feel. The only visual example I have seen of this is wow casting. For both me and my friend with the card casting on wow you'd not see the icon cool down progress till it was halfway in, now with the cards we see it instantly. It's just a bunch of small instances of snappiness increases. So at the least I can see why a professional counter strike player would grab one, every millisecond matters in that case.


----------



## Perseid (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't get it. Your NIC is far from the bottleneck in Internet gaming, your ISP is.

This is from the review:
    * 100 Mbit/s upload and download
    * ISP Provider: Jay.Net
    * Location: Denmark

Sure. Great. If you live in Scandinavia or are lucky enough to have FIOS you might see a difference. For the rest of us, no.


----------

